# Welchen Virenscanner setzt Ihr ein ?



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Welchen Virenscanner setzt Ihr ein ?

Anstimmung ist 1 Woche offen.


----------



## Markus (18 Dezember 2006)

kaspersky, sind aber am überlegen ob wir ab 2007 antivir oder was anderes einsetzen wollen.

früher hatte ich mal norton, aber das ist inzwischen so aufgeblät...


----------



## Antonio (18 Dezember 2006)

Planst einen Angriff an die Comunity, oder wieso willst du das Wissen?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Antonio schrieb:


> Planst einen Angriff an die Comunity, oder wieso willst du das Wissen?



Demnächst also nicht mehr so eilig auf meine Links klicken, hehe....

Im ernst:
Ich hab auch den Antivir und wollte mal wissen, ob es da noch besseres gibt...


----------



## edi (18 Dezember 2006)

> Welchen Virenscanner setzt Ihr ein ?


 
Antivir Premium.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

edi schrieb:


> Antivir Premium.


das wäre dan "Antivir", nicht "sonstiges".


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2006)

Ich hatte früher FSecure, furchtbar, jedes mal die volle Virendatei updaten, abstürze etc. Mit Antivir ist das vorbei, meist kleine updates der Virendatei, bei der Premium werden auch Mails überwacht, für die anderen Rechner kann man die kostenlose Version ohne Mailüberwachung einsetzen. Kosten halten sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Kai (18 Dezember 2006)

Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (18 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Im ernst:
> Ich hab auch den Antivir und wollte mal wissen, ob es da noch besseres gibt...


 
Du kannst Dich ja mal hier schlau machen:

Rokop Security

Gruß Kai


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Kai schrieb:


> Du kannst Dich ja mal hier schlau machen:
> 
> Rokop Security
> 
> Gruß Kai



Danke, Werd ich mal anschauen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher FSecure, furchtbar, jedes mal die volle Virendatei updaten, abstürze etc. Mit Antivir ist das vorbei, meist kleine updates der Virendatei, bei der Premium werden auch Mails überwacht, für die anderen Rechner kann man die kostenlose Version ohne Mailüberwachung einsetzen. Kosten halten sich auch in Grenzen.


Der große Vorteil von Antivir ist IMHO, das er wenig Resourcen benötigt.
Step7 verträgt sich Problemlos. Andere Scanner treiben da (wegen der vielen zu öffnenden Dateien) den Rechner in die Knie...


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2006)

*Gleich noch eine Frage zu Antivir*

Hatte vorgestern aber ein Problem, dem ich nochmal nachgehen muß. Hatte mir eine Zip-Datei gezogen. Die hab ich dann erstmal gescannt und siehe da, in einer exe-Datei steckte ein Trojaner. Allerdings hat Antivir das nicht beim Download erkannt (Firefox). Werden die nicht sofort gescannt?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hatte vorgestern aber ein Problem, dem ich nochmal nachgehen muß. Hatte mir eine Zip-Datei gezogen. Die hab ich dann erstmal gescannt und siehe da, in einer exe-Datei steckte ein Trojaner. Allerdings hat Antivir das nicht beim Download erkannt (Firefox). Werden die nicht sofort gescannt?



Normal schon....
aber viele Scanner haben Probleme mit gepackten Dateien.


----------



## Tillix (19 Dezember 2006)

Verwende seid zwei Jahren Panda Internet Security, seitdem ist Ruhe. :s12:

Tillix

*

Panda Internet Security*

http://www.panda-software.de


*Testergebnisse und Auszeichnungen*

http://www.panda-software.de/PandaWebsite/presse/testergebnisse.htm


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Verwende seit Jahren schon APPLE-Rechner, seitdem ist ruhe:sb1: :sc3: :sc6: :sm17: 
P.S.: wusste garnicht, dass es hier sooo viele Smilies gibt!!!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2006)

Antivir, aber nur, weil ich keine Ahnung habe und keine Lust und Zeit die Dinger zu bewerten.

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2006)

Ach ja, und weil er für lau ist


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ach ja, und weil er für lau ist



Aber nur für den privaten PC.


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Dezember 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:


> Aber nur für den privaten PC.


 
Richtig.

Firmenrechner: Trend Micro Office Scan, den anderen habe ich gerade nicht parat.

pt


----------



## PeterEF (19 Dezember 2006)

Wir nutzen hier auch Antivir, aber aus Bequemlichkeit weil es quasi in die AVM-Software (Ken) integriert ist.


----------



## ollibolli (19 Dezember 2006)

Momentan Antivir Premium. Habe aber auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit Sophos gemacht. Der macht auch das System nicht so lahm.

Gruß Ollibolli


----------



## AndyPed (19 Dezember 2006)

Wir setzen schon seit 1 1/2 jahren Trend Micro ein.
Für Firmen die beste Lösung.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## nade (19 Dezember 2006)

2 Jahre lang Panda genutzt und jetzt seit 1Jahr Antivir.
Also mit Outlook abeitet der Problemlos so E-Mails die von der T.com oder Volksbank kommen sollten durch und bisher recht zuverlässig Trojaner und verschlüsselte Viren.EXE "eliminiert".


----------



## kpeter (19 Dezember 2006)

Hallöchen

Ich setze Panda ein .

Nur die Firewall nervt ab und zu die lässt mich keine photos bestellen


----------



## maxider1 (19 Dezember 2006)

antivir kost ja nix!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 Dezember 2006)

maxider1 schrieb:


> antivir kost ja nix!


Nicht bei privaten Gebrauch.


----------



## maxider1 (19 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nicht bei privaten Gebrauch.


mein privates NB schütze ich damit und das seit mehr als einem jahr erfolgreich, was auf meinem Fa. NB ist, ist mir egal, hierfür gibts ja bezahlte Admin, glaube das programm heist e-trust.


----------



## o.s.t. (20 Dezember 2006)

Privat: AVG Free Edition für lau 
Vorteile gegenüber Antivir:
-Fixer Updateserver mit kleineren Downloads
-scannt Mail Anhängsel schon beim Download
Nachteil: (für mich keiner)
Free Version nur in Englisch 

Firma: Trendmicro OfficeScan. 

...und auf all die PC's in meinem Bekanntenkreis kommt mir KEIN NORTON SCHROTT ! :twisted:

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Bitpopler (21 Dezember 2006)

moin,

Privat setze ich garkeinen Virenscanner ein, da nutze ich ausschließlich Linux.

Auf meinem Programmierlaptop läuft  Antivir aber der ist auch so gut wie nie ans INet  angeschlossen (Ist mir bei Microsoft zu gefährlich ) denn ich kann da keine Probleme gebrauchen.

mfg


----------



## tomatensaft (21 Dezember 2006)

Bitpopler schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> Privat setze ich garkeinen Virenscanner ein, da nutze ich ausschließlich Linux.
> 
> mfg


 
Endlich mal ein Richtiges System ;-)


----------



## volker (21 Dezember 2006)

habe bisher immer norton 2004 av eingesetzt.
in letzter zeit lässt der aber beim browsen diverse 'böse seiten' durch
merkt zwar, dass sich da was insten will, aber kann das scheinbar nicht wirklich verhindern. 
werde mich also davon verabschieden

hab mal son bisschen gegoogelt.
als favoriten sehe ich hier, für mich, nod32 und gdata antivirkit.

antivir habe ich auch getestet. hat aber leider in der free edition keinen email-scan.

und bei bezahlversionen steht der antivir bei performance, scanergebnis, im gegensatz zu den anderen beiden, weiter unten)

getestet habe ich auf meinem notebook jetzt mal den 'eset nod32'
sieht von der performance her eigentlich recht gut aus.

werde dann mal weiter berichten..........


----------



## seeba (22 Dezember 2006)

eTrust im Firmennetzwerk...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

aufgrund einer aktuellen Berichterstattung wärme ich das Thema nochmals an  :

http://www.channelpartner.de/knowledgecenter/security/237369/index.html

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

